# CO2 Regulator Adaptor (US style CGA320 to AU Type 30 threads)



## mnr81 (26/9/17)

Hi Folks

I have recently purchased a Co2 regulator from the US - the model is a Kegco KC 542.

http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/regulator/double/premium_double_gauge_542.html

Being new to kegging, I wasn't really conscious that these US regulators have a different valve (CGA320) than the ones commonly used in Australia, which is known as Type 30.

I now find myself stuck with a regulator that doesn't really fit into my co2 bottle so my only choice is probably to buy an adapter, if that even exists.

I am bit overwhelmed by the number of options I found - there seems to be a lot of different sizes and the ones I found in ebay don't really have a technical spec that gives me confidence I am buying the right one.

So my question is, has anybody been in this situation before or would anybody be able to help?

These are some of the options I found:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282559771640 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152074219446

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171526073456

Thanks a lot

Mariano


----------



## Pnutapper (26/9/17)

If I was you, I would just obtain a 1/4" stem & type 30 nut. You should be able to unscrew the supplied one, and do a straight swap.


----------



## mnr81 (26/9/17)

Pnutapper said:


> If I was you, I would just obtain a 1/4" stem & type 30 nut. You should be able to unscrew the supplied one, and do a straight swap.



Thanks mate for getting back to me. You mean buy one of these instead of an adapter?

http://kegking.com.au/misc-plumbing...-30-1-4inch-thread-nut-stem-for-mkii-reg.html

https://www.boc.com.au/shop/en/au/b..._medium=cpc&utm_campaign=lowerfunnel#product1

I was a bit unsure I could actually unscrew the original one - I gave a go and found it really stiff, but then tried again and it actually came out. There was something in the threads (blue plastic or something) - any idea what that is?


----------



## Pnutapper (26/9/17)

mnr81 said:


> Thanks mate for getting back to me. You mean buy one of these instead of an adapter?
> 
> http://kegking.com.au/misc-plumbing...-30-1-4inch-thread-nut-stem-for-mkii-reg.html
> 
> ...



It would be a thread sealant like loctite or similar. If you get yourself some gas friendly teflon tape and wrap it around the thread of the new one, that will do the same thing.

If you are not in a hurry, I reckon I may have a few of these in the shed. I am out of town though, and not back til the end of the week. I can send you an assembly for about 10 bucks if I still have some.


----------



## Wobbly74 (12/11/17)

If you have any I'd be interested. Like an idiot I bought a regulator from ebay that has a cga320 thread. From KK they are about 30 bucks which kills me since I only spent under 60 on the reg. Bleck.


----------

